# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  AVG_free  Лучший антивирус 2012

## Алексей 163

avg_free_stb_all_2012  Более 50 млн. загрузок в 2011 году ! не требует ключа и оплаты !      http://letitbit.net/download/69022.6...cnet2.rar.html

----------


## Алексей 163

Новая ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/W0kllzLbePwLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

